# 2000 pour GonzalO !



## itka

Cher GonzalO
 Deux mille posts, bravo !
  Au moins deux mille questions ... et ... combien de livres ?
 Pour ton postiversaire, voici un petit cadeau et quelques conseils qui te permettront de les RANGER là !
 Dosmilezouch'
Itquite


----------



## Punky Zoé

Gonzalo ? Je me souviens de son petit vélo à guidon chromé, mais il pédale vite, le bougre, il en est déjà à 2000 posts !!!.

Des questions par centaines, mais de bonnes réponses  aussi, tout clair, très merci.

 *Félicitations Gonzalo* 
À tôt,
Briggi​


----------



## gvergara

Chères Itquite et Briggi:

Vous êtes les premières à fêter mon 2000ème postiversaire (hélas, comme j'ai vieilli !), ce qui m'étonne pas du tout . Des remerciements, je vous en ai déjà donné par monceaux... merci de soutenir mon apprentissage, merci de votre patience, merci de vos réponses, merci de votre humour, merci des cadeaux que vous venez de m'offrir... enfin, merci au carré (pas du tout en l'honneur de Luc Dostie et son début anti-littéraire _Dominique au carré_ !), si vous tombez sur d'autres qui selon vous pourraient vraiment s'intéresser à participer à cette célébration, n'oubliez pas de les inviter ( même forcer, si nécessaire ! ) à me donner d'aussi gentilles paroles en cadeau ! Prost, et à tôt

GonzalO (et son œil curieux grand ouvert, n'est-ce pas, Rêve-laine ?)


----------



## Paquita

Et quand tu en auras fini de ses romans, je te conseille le palindrome.. si tu ne le connais pas déjà...

¡ Que tengas un feliz postiversario, amigo !​ 
Un beso 
Paquit&​


----------



## gvergara

Paquit& said:


> Et quand tu en auras fini de ses romans, je te conseille le palindrome.. si tu ne le connais pas déjà...
> 
> ¡ Que tengas un feliz postiversario, amigo !​
> Un beso
> 
> Paquit&​


Connaissais pas, chère amie. Mais le lirai bien quand j'aurai fini de lire Céline et la troisième partie de la trilogie Malaussène. Saludos

GonzalO


----------



## Calamitintin

Graouu ! Je suis en retard  
 Ou plutôt 
 Nous sommes en retard, maintenant je compte pour 2, ah
    Zut c'est vrai je t'ai pas dit : ma tite soeur d'une semaine  se joint
    A moi pour te souhaiter un très joyeux et
    Largement mérité congrat pour tes
2O48 posts  soit ton 2^11ème post !

                           Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon amigo  !

_Zn4Si2O7(OH)2·(H2O)_


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Gonzalo!!, ¡nos cruzamos poco, pero bueno!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut GOnzalO ! (je t'ouvre ton deuxième œil ! À quand le troisième ? )

Je me joins à la cohorte d'admiratrices (c'est vrai ça, « où sont les feeeeemmes hoooommes ? » — air connu )  pour te le souhaiter excellent, ce postiversario.
Attention, un satellite espion américain t'a vu en train de terminer ton 2OOOème post...  

Oups ! Pas le temps d'écrire plus, le même satellite vient de me dire : 
« * The forums will be down for maintenance for 20 minutes
starting at 3:40 PM US Eastern time (GMT -4).
Sorry for the inconvenience.* » 

Bisettes. 

- KaRoTtiNe -


----------



## gvergara

Merci de ton cadeau, chère KaRoTtInE_Fr, je ne m'attendais pas du tout à quelque chose de si original (mais en fin de compte tout est possible dans la société du XXIe siècle, dit-on), ç'a été vraiment gentil, très merci. Maintenant je vais te laisser de peur que le satellite état-unien ne tire sur moi, soupçonné de posseder des armes de destruction massive qui puissent tuer les forers  En plus, je ne veux pas m'attirer les foudres d'une cohorte de maris jaloux, petits amis jaloux, copains jaloux, etc jaloux ... À tôt

GOnzalO


----------



## Nanon

¡Felices 2000, Gonzalo!

Voici un cadeau (rien qu'un fragment). 2000 bises si tu devines quel en est l'auteur...

_"C'est fou ce qu'on peut mettre comme gilets dans une soupière. En prenant la simple précaution de les plier en quatre, les côtés rabattus et les manches retroussées, on réussit à entasser entre quatorze et vingt-sept gilets dans une soupière de capacité moyenne, frottée auparavant à l'ail." (...)
_


----------



## lazarus1907

No soy de los que felicitan, y no conozco a Gonzalo demasiado bien, pero tengo la impresión de que se trata de alguien culto y políglota que escribe mensajes con inteligencia y buen criterio.

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## geve

GônzalÔ ! 

Me voilà devant toi à nouveau rougissante, tellement je suis en retard. 

J'aurais voulu t'écrire un poème, hélas, le temps et le talent me manquent, et j'en suis fort contrite.

Car assurément tu le mérites, toi qui poses de si bonnes questions, de celles qui mettent le doigt sur les subtilités du français ; toi qui enchaînes les belles lectures à un rythme ébouriffant ! 
(Je dois quand même te dire que tu ne me verras pas beaucoup tant que tu n'auras pas fini Céline  ; je me sens nettement plus à l'aise avec Pennac )

Un jour on te retrouvera, enseveli sous une montagne de bouquins, souriant du sourire du sage, dans l'œil une étincelle de malice, et dans un dernier souffle tu diras « "Je vous ai bien lu", il faut faire l'accord ou pas ? »

Garde l'œil bien ouvert !

EveG


----------



## Gévy

Felicitations GonzalO pour tous ces posts  et ces coups de main (et pas un seul coup de pied, bravo! ).

¡Un placer saludarte y felicitarte!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Ploupinet

¿Qué pasa? Gonzalo reached 2000 posts et je nicht le sais ???!!!???
Félicitations !!! Tu le mérites bien, sans toi WR ne serait pas pareil (en tout cas la partie français seulement ), alors...
CONTINUUUUUUUUUUUUE !!!
¡Un abraso!
A tôt


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La nuit dernière, je me suis réveillé en sursaut - je venais de rêver que, après Pennac, Gonzalo attaquait l'intégrale de Céline...
Vas-y, Gonzalo ! On est là !


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Gonzalo !

Comme le lapin de la fable et d'Alice, je suis en retard... très.  Mais j'ai un petit cadeau. 

Alors au cas où t'aies pas envie de t'attaquer tout de suite l'intégrale de Céline - en espérant que Luc Dostie ne t'a pas à tout jamais fait renoncer à la littérature québécoise - je t'offre Le Matou édition définitive (tu peux cliquer sur article complet) et d'autres romans à ton choix

Bonne lecture, et au plaisir de t'aider à comprendre la parlure québécoise aussi.


----------

